

Blogger finally gets an update (but it's still in beta) - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/27/googles-blogger-finally-gets-update-its-still-beta

======
ilamont
As a long-time user of the Blogger service, it's great that Google is finally
rolling out these features (even if it's only in beta) -- especially the
import and export functionality. The ability to set the insertion point for
images anywhere in the post (it used to default to the top) is also way
overdue.

Unfortunately, these tweaks will be too little, too late for many dedicated
bloggers who long ago migrated to Wordpress and Moveable Type.

